# Outdoors > Photography and Video >  A survivor

## Friwi

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=Ho5KrErBpng

Pretty nasty.
I have heard that sometimes deer can survive gut shot wounds.

----------


## Shearer

Looks healthy apart from the big hole in its side.

----------


## Moa Hunter

Didnt think they used SSt's in Hungary

----------


## Finnwolf

> https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=Ho5KrErBpng
> 
> Pretty nasty.
> I have heard that sometimes deer can survive gut shot wounds.


In NZ the blow flies would get into that wound I’d guess.

----------


## Bol Tackshin

Maybe a very light,  fast varmint round from a small calibre?

----------


## Padox

Not necessarily a gun shot wound red stag I shot last year had 3 poke holes in him if they got infected could end up with a hole like that

----------


## Micky Duck

post rut...posibly a poke from rival.
looks like he managing ok....must be skin only and the gut wall not pierced so it could heal if he survives long enough..agree the blowies would finish him off over here.

----------


## Russian 22.

do the europeans not have blow flies???

----------


## NewbieZAR

looks like a piece of stick or antler stuck in the wound

----------


## charliehorse

Check this one out then
https://youtu.be/Bb8r1hD-V9g

----------


## MSL

> Check this one out then
> https://youtu.be/Bb8r1hD-V9g


Someone has definitely taken a backstrap off him


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## 300CALMAN

Definitely could be an antler wound, an exit/entry wound that big would have caused so much internal damage that it's unlikely to have survived long.

----------


## 300CALMAN

> Check this one out then
> https://youtu.be/Bb8r1hD-V9g


Definitely not a bullet wound! Maybe a mower or bailing machine. Poor bugger, cant help but feel sorry for him.

----------


## McNotty

Amazing how resilient they are. The fattest and largest red hind I’ve ever shot only had three legs. Living on farm land mind you but could obviously still clear fences with ease

----------


## Finnwolf

> Check this one out then
> https://youtu.be/Bb8r1hD-V9g


Not a very tidy wound, poor bugger

----------


## BRADS

> looks the same as the flock of butchered sheep
>  hidden away at massey university,  they pin the sheep
>  down and carve a big circle clean thru to the inside of the
>  stomach then sew a fkn window on the outside for "observation".
>  The sheep spend their days stumbling around leaking green and black slime all
>  over their bodies. Creepy shifty-eyed people sneak around following them 
>  with clip-boards and apple laptops gathering "data"....


Jesus what a steeming pile of shit.

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk

----------


## 300CALMAN

> Jesus what a steeming pile of shit.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


It seems that the forum has a bad case of Troll-A-Virus 22

----------


## Finnwolf

> looks the same as the flock of butchered sheep
>  hidden away at massey university,  they pin the sheep
>  down and carve a big circle clean thru to the inside of the
>  stomach then sew a fkn window on the outside for "observation".
>  The sheep spend their days stumbling around leaking green and black slime all
>  over their bodies. Creepy shifty-eyed people sneak around following them 
>  with clip-boards and apple laptops gathering "data"....



Lame effort - but then it IS only your second post.

Amateur…

----------


## Cordite

This youtube commenter got it:
"Jason Stanley  8 days ago
How are people saying this is a bullet or arrow wound? Anyone who actually watches this video and pays even half attention can see clearly that a busted off piece of spur or antler is still stuck in the animal. Look closely and you’ll see it and I would be willing to bet that afterwards it got infected and a abscess formed and then ruptured causing this oversized wound. On any note that’s one tuff and resilient animal!!! Respect!!! "

----------


## 7mmwsm

> I'll be waiting for 3 apologies from 3 clueless boys...  lol  stay tuned or will they all
>  do a cowardly runner when they find out about gut-windowed sheep at massey..


Take it up with the Veterinary Association.
It is done under veterinary supervision.
Don't go trying to imply you are the only one who knows what's going on.
There has been a major operation going on world wide recently doing tests on humans.
Have a crack at WHO while you are on a roll.

----------


## 7mmwsm

I'll put a box of Waikato on benzine not making it to one hundred posts.

----------


## Moa Hunter

> ffs don't even get me started on the creepy spitmasked injected flock of human sheep ...
> ..and pull your head in you're hostile and trying to twist words,  all i said was the wounded
>  deer looked just like the windowed sheep (which i've seen many of)  
>  Four replies and all four shitty snotty unfriendly and hostile...  what's your lots bloody problem here?
> Again,  pull your heads outta your own asses!


The same is done with cattle, a second hand ships port hole or the door off a front loader washing machine is sewn into the side of their guts and bags of different feed mixes are chucked in for a couple of wash cycles and then checked to see how much lignin etc has been removed by the bacterial enzymes. Fascinating but macabre. A cannulated stag it is then !!

----------


## 7mmwsm

When I was at Massey back in the eighties they had a mob of castrated stags with the same set up attached. It appeared quite barbaric but the animals didn't seem to care less.
I presume they castrated them to keep their temperament constant through out the year.

----------


## tiroahunta

> I'll put a box of Waikato on benzine not making it to one hundred posts.


Not many would take you up on it thoughcant handle Waikato..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## 7mmwsm

> Not many would take you up on it though…can’t handle Waikato…..
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


There's a few starting to see the light.
They probably know the odds are stacked heavily in my favour on that bet too.

----------


## tiroahunta

> what are ya gonna do?  go snitching to the "bosses" because a newbie won't bow down to your self-important crap? 
> be sure to enjoy your snitch beer when you win your coward bet... 
> 
> And the other three jumped-up swaggering humourless
>  hostile know-it-all smartasses 
> don't have the guts (pun intended) to 
> apologize for spewing their smarmy clueless uncalled-for invective at me...
> And all tucked tail and did the disappearing weasel act instead...  
>  Who would've thought eh?  baaa--baaa...
>   LOL


Might need to lay off the glass pipe for a bit there buddy.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## 7mmwsm

> what are ya gonna do?  go snitching to the "bosses" because a newbie won't bow down to your self-important crap? 
> be sure to enjoy your snitch beer when you win your coward bet... 
> 
> And the other three jumped-up swaggering humourless
>  hostile know-it-all smartasses 
> don't have the guts (pun intended) to 
> apologize for spewing their smarmy clueless uncalled-for invective at me...
> And all tucked tail and did the disappearing weasel act instead...  
>  Who would've thought eh?  baaa--baaa...
>   LOL


As the odds of me being correct increase, the odds on someone taking my bet decrease.

----------


## BRADS

> looks the same as the flock of butchered sheep
>  hidden away at massey university,  they pin the sheep
>  down and carve a big circle clean thru to the inside of the
>  stomach then sew a fkn window on the outside for "observation".
>  The sheep spend their days stumbling around leaking green and black slime all
>  over their bodies. Creepy shifty-eyed people sneak around following them 
>  with clip-boards and apple laptops gathering "data"....


Jesus what a steeming pile of shit.

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk

----------


## 300CALMAN

> Jesus what a steeming pile of shit.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


It seems that the forum has a bad case of Troll-A-Virus 22

----------


## Finnwolf

> looks the same as the flock of butchered sheep
>  hidden away at massey university,  they pin the sheep
>  down and carve a big circle clean thru to the inside of the
>  stomach then sew a fkn window on the outside for "observation".
>  The sheep spend their days stumbling around leaking green and black slime all
>  over their bodies. Creepy shifty-eyed people sneak around following them 
>  with clip-boards and apple laptops gathering "data"....



Lame effort - but then it IS only your second post.

Amateur…

----------


## Cordite

This youtube commenter got it:
"Jason Stanley  8 days ago
How are people saying this is a bullet or arrow wound? Anyone who actually watches this video and pays even half attention can see clearly that a busted off piece of spur or antler is still stuck in the animal. Look closely and you’ll see it and I would be willing to bet that afterwards it got infected and a abscess formed and then ruptured causing this oversized wound. On any note that’s one tuff and resilient animal!!! Respect!!! "

----------


## 7mmwsm

> I'll be waiting for 3 apologies from 3 clueless boys...  lol  stay tuned or will they all
>  do a cowardly runner when they find out about gut-windowed sheep at massey..


Take it up with the Veterinary Association.
It is done under veterinary supervision.
Don't go trying to imply you are the only one who knows what's going on.
There has been a major operation going on world wide recently doing tests on humans.
Have a crack at WHO while you are on a roll.

----------


## 7mmwsm

I'll put a box of Waikato on benzine not making it to one hundred posts.

----------


## Moa Hunter

> ffs don't even get me started on the creepy spitmasked injected flock of human sheep ...
> ..and pull your head in you're hostile and trying to twist words,  all i said was the wounded
>  deer looked just like the windowed sheep (which i've seen many of)  
>  Four replies and all four shitty snotty unfriendly and hostile...  what's your lots bloody problem here?
> Again,  pull your heads outta your own asses!


The same is done with cattle, a second hand ships port hole or the door off a front loader washing machine is sewn into the side of their guts and bags of different feed mixes are chucked in for a couple of wash cycles and then checked to see how much lignin etc has been removed by the bacterial enzymes. Fascinating but macabre. A cannulated stag it is then !!

----------


## 7mmwsm

When I was at Massey back in the eighties they had a mob of castrated stags with the same set up attached. It appeared quite barbaric but the animals didn't seem to care less.
I presume they castrated them to keep their temperament constant through out the year.

----------


## tiroahunta

> I'll put a box of Waikato on benzine not making it to one hundred posts.


Not many would take you up on it thoughcant handle Waikato..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## 7mmwsm

> Not many would take you up on it though…can’t handle Waikato…..
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


There's a few starting to see the light.
They probably know the odds are stacked heavily in my favour on that bet too.

----------


## tiroahunta

> what are ya gonna do?  go snitching to the "bosses" because a newbie won't bow down to your self-important crap? 
> be sure to enjoy your snitch beer when you win your coward bet... 
> 
> And the other three jumped-up swaggering humourless
>  hostile know-it-all smartasses 
> don't have the guts (pun intended) to 
> apologize for spewing their smarmy clueless uncalled-for invective at me...
> And all tucked tail and did the disappearing weasel act instead...  
>  Who would've thought eh?  baaa--baaa...
>   LOL


Might need to lay off the glass pipe for a bit there buddy.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## 7mmwsm

> what are ya gonna do?  go snitching to the "bosses" because a newbie won't bow down to your self-important crap? 
> be sure to enjoy your snitch beer when you win your coward bet... 
> 
> And the other three jumped-up swaggering humourless
>  hostile know-it-all smartasses 
> don't have the guts (pun intended) to 
> apologize for spewing their smarmy clueless uncalled-for invective at me...
> And all tucked tail and did the disappearing weasel act instead...  
>  Who would've thought eh?  baaa--baaa...
>   LOL


As the odds of me being correct increase, the odds on someone taking my bet decrease.

----------

